# Hennepin



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks in advance for updates. 

Really glad it's the last week they'll be up there. Get to see Beans soon.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

First series tough triple. Short retired on right, long retired middle and flyer on left.
Unofficial ... 40 back. Don't know numbers
JS


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Are you there Jack? Are my boys back?


----------



## Bill Schuna (Mar 11, 2004)

Any word on the Derby?

Thanks


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Sorry, no numbers, but was told 24 back for water blind in Open.


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 4, 2007)

I heard that Jim Beck handled Roughwater's Izzntitbeer30 too the win in the derby. Congrat's to Pam Wulf and Jimmy. Izzy Izzy!! Ed


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations Jim & Pam on the Blue.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Amateur Land Blind: start behind the mound where we ran the marks. Dog on mat, dry pop from original flyer station on right. Up over mound, skim along water on left to blind at 300 yard end. A very few good jobs. Dogs were right towards the flyer station with a lot of left casts in attempt to get on line. Bushes and trees along the way on both sides to duck in behind. Very effective blind. Wind was not really a factor as it had died down.

AM call backs (unofficial) after land blind, 22 dogs: 3 4 8 10 13 19 20 22 26 29 30 32 36 37 39 41 44 48 50 52 53 to water blind on Sun. a.m.


OPEN callbks after land blind (unofficial): 5 6 13 14 15 16 18 23 24 26 31 33 36 47 48 54 55 56 64 73 78 88 90 93. There are 12 dogs back after water blind. Water marks on Sun a.m.--sorry I do not have those numbers.


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Qual placements 

1st. Colt Dog # 11
2nd Bailey # 10
3rd. Thunder # 2 
4th. Blue # 16

Heres a few pics

# 19 Sam Test dog




# 7 Axl




# 8 Misty



#10 Bailey





# 11 Colt


----------



## Darin Westphal (Feb 24, 2005)

Congratulations Wayne and Bailey! You two have had one heckuva nice year!!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Way to go Bailey and Wayne.
Now ya gotta play with the big big dogs.;-)
You can do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good luck at the Golden Spec/
Sue Kiefer
P.S. Your next Chad and Cody


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations to Isaac & John Skibber for the Open Blue with Pippa and to Jim Byrd & Brody with a 4th, & a Jam to Thief. Also to Isaac with his win in the Qual with Colt.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Open results:

1st 36 Pippa Skibber/Langerud
2nd 93 Pearl Caire/Farmer
3rd 24 Arrow Wall/Ty Rorem
4th 56 Brody Byrd/Langerud
RJ 73 Sailor Mackey/Rorem
Jams 14 Rush Mealman/Farmer
16 Ben Van Bergen
26 Buddy Linda Twiss
31 Thief Seivert/Langerud
78 Dancer Charlie Hayes

Congratulations to all and expecially to John Caire and Pearl for their second place in a large tough trial!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Pearl & Rush.


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats to Brandon and Arrow on 3rd place in the Open!


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats John and Pearl on the 2nd place!


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Amateur Result:...Partial?? I'm going off memory.....sorry.

1st - Greti - Ann Heise
2nd - Ethel - Yvonne Hays
3rd - Max - Roger Weller
4th - Kat - Kurt Turner
RJ - Reba - Tom Fait
Jams - 
Dakotah - Chuck Mize
Pete - Ed Gibson

Big congrats to Ann and Greti on the win!!
Congrats to all!

Paul, Jenn & Ashley


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Tom Watson said:


> Open results:
> 
> 1st 36 Pippa Skibber/Langerud
> 2nd 93 Pearl Caire/Farmer
> ...


*Way to go Rock River!!! Congratz to John, Steve, and Dave as well!*


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Ethel.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Whoooo Hoooo!!! Ann and Greti!!!! You've come a long way!!!

Congrats!

Angie


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats Brandon, Arrow and Ty.

Way to go Ann!


----------



## Charles Dwyer (Feb 10, 2006)

birdthrower51 said:


> Congratulations to Isaac & John Skibber for the Open Blue with Pippa and to Jim Byrd & Brody with a 4th, & a Jam to Thief. Also to Isaac with his win in the Qual with Colt.


Congrats!!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Way to go, Ann, you must be thrilled!

Congrats to Roger Weller and Max on the 3rd as well, almost 11 and still bringing home the ribbons.


----------



## Chris Moseler (Aug 30, 2006)

Congratulations Ann!


----------

